# Pawling, NY area sub



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Seeing how it's still September I'm sure this is too early, but I've got a plow and I may be available as a backup, should someone's truck go down, or if just some extra help is needed.
The way my job goes I never know when I'm going to be around, so it's not worth it for me to try and get contracts.
Any interest, let me know.


----------

